# Crazy fetish?



## kaseyrawr (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all, I have a somewhat embarrassing problem. 

I've been married for several months now to my gorgeous bride. I couldn't love her more and I love our life together.

But there is something I've been dying to ask her and haven't worked up the courage. The truth is that I have always had a very strong diaper fetish since I was quite young. I've had the desire to wear them and to be treated like a baby... I don't know why I've had these feelings, but I have and can't deny them.

It's my deepest desire for her to make me her baby in the bedroom. To diaper me, and treat me like an infant. 

My perfect weekend would involve her playing the part of my caretaker, putting me in a diaper, having me crawling around on a blanket on the floor, sucking on a pacifier, having her rub baby oil and baby powder on me. She would hold me in her arms and talk to me in sweet baby talk, and feed me baby food, and warm milk from a bottle. And she would bathe me and change me when I needed it and put me down for naps, and let me watch cartoons, and spank me if I was bad. 

Anyways... Many of you may be horrified by this thought, but it turns me on like crazy, so please don't hate... I just want advice. 

Do you think a woman might be interested in this? It seems like it would be such a power trip for her...

Should I ask her to diaper me? I want to so badly, but I'm afraid she'll think I'm a pathetic freak

Thanks all!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i suggest breastfeeding


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Believe it or not, this fetish is more common than you think.

Google it, you'll find sites devoted to it.

Fetishes are only weird to the people that are not interested in them.

Talk to your wife, tell her this fetish - gauge her reaction. 

You might be pleasantly surprised. 

Since my husband's TBI, he's had a few things come out that were shocking to be sure. But I love him and I've adapted.

She may/may not do the same.

But you'll never know unless you tell her.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> i suggest breastfeeding


That's funny, but not as funny as you think.

After I gave birth to our daughter, I couldn't keep my husband from trying to breastfeed also. It absolutely turned him on to be breastfeeding and drinking my milk. In fact, I had to keep him away as it was causing my breasts to gorge.

To each his own, huh?


----------



## kaseyrawr (Jun 14, 2011)

WR: I admit, I should have told her, but again, I was just too scared of what she might think...

Okeydokey: That's definitely a huge part of my fantasy

MarriedWife: Thanks for your kind words! They give me courage. If I may ask, what would you think if your husband came to you and asked you to do this for him? Would you be repulsed or would you consider it?


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

is the caregiver Male or female or only male?


----------



## kaseyrawr (Jun 14, 2011)

WR: That's a really good idea...

Tourch: What do you mean exactly? I don't really understand the question.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> After I gave birth to our daughter, I couldn't keep my husband from trying to breastfeed also. It absolutely turned him on to be breastfeeding and drinking my milk. In fact, I had to keep him away as it was causing my breasts to gorge.
> 
> To each his own, huh?


yeah, i reckon


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

This might freak her out, so I suggest when you start to talk about "it" I would generealize as much as you can.
Start by bring up the subject of fetishes in general. Get her take on all the different kinds and observe her and her responses.

I mean get a feel for her responses from the most timid to the hardcore. go through the full ranges of all different fetishes and mix in the diaper one as..let say the middle of the road.

Start with spanking fetishes throw in some cross dressing and finish of with scat.

Her responses will vary of course but the point is getting her responses and getting a feel for her open mindness of each particalur fetesh.

She may be closed off to some of the more timid feteshes and then your screwed, but if she is opened minded....say about mid way and she gets grosed out on cross dressing or s&m then you will have somewhat of a guide line for her tolorances.

For sure she will want to know why you are bring this up so be creative and see how she handles it. I guess its a good way to explore her first and not freak her out by throwing "it" at her in one shot.


----------



## e.p. (Jun 10, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> After I gave birth to our daughter, I couldn't keep my husband from trying to breastfeed also. It absolutely turned him on to be breastfeeding and drinking my milk. In fact, I had to keep him away as it was causing my breasts to gorge.


Yes, yes, yes!!! I made a point of enjoying my wifes' lactating breasts. Wish I could have kept her lactating  ...

One evening we had a night out alone, no babies... we did it doggy-style while I milked her... She has long remembered that as being one of the hottest experiences she's ever had.

Breasts, not just for the babies!

-e.p.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

daaannngggg


----------



## kaseyrawr (Jun 14, 2011)

ep, that sounds so incredibly hot to me... But i'd want to be on the bottom in a diaper...


----------



## maaz3231 (May 27, 2011)

No fetishes are wrong unless they involve illegal activity. The key to fetishes and making them come true is being completely open and honest in your relationship. And don't expect your wife to fulfill your fetish right away (and she may not ever be able to). It takes time and little things to lead up to it. But talk to her about it in a non sexual situation. You may learn some fetishes about her you never knew. There are endless possibilities in strong, open, and honest relationships.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

kaseyrawr said:


> WR: I admit, I should have told her, but again, I was just too scared of what she might think...
> 
> Okeydokey: That's definitely a huge part of my fantasy
> 
> MarriedWife: Thanks for your kind words! They give me courage. If I may ask, what would you think if your husband came to you and asked you to do this for him? Would you be repulsed or would you consider it?


I'm very open - I would consider it - I would not be repulsed.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Wait until Halloween and see how it goes over when you have a baby costume. You can ask her to help you with your diaper...when you get home say, hey my diaper needs to be changed, and raise an eyebrow and ask if there is any chance of baby oil and powder and perhaps warming up a bottle of milk for you and being rocked and sung to? Hard nights partying need some loving after????

Honestly, until this post and me thinking about the twin baby costumes my adult son and his friend dressed up in, the thought never crossed my mind....but now I just don't want to think about it, whatever they did or didn't get in the way of mothering from their lady friends...

I did see the costume went to college with him, it appeared in FB a couple times but I'm no longer on FB, T.G. :rofl:

Anyway, at least Halloween gives us half a chance to bring out our fantasies. Last year I went as a female Samurai. I should have done the cat-eye makeup. Next year I will be braver. A friend went as a 'hot nun'. She has two little kids and a toddler. Around our town the adults go trick or treating with the kids and to community events, it is frowned upon to not wear costumes that show your alter-ego from your usual presentation.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

No, it's not crazy-except to the people with narrow minds and little imagination.

I, too, have a fetish which I will get into more detail about later.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Furries, Cosplay. Hey what a Japanese schoolgirl tranny and a 6 foot tall fox do on their own is their own thing.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Doesn't anyone just lay back and think of England during the missionary position anymore? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

michzz said:


> Doesn't anyone just lay back and think of England during the missionary position anymore?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And maybe that Roger Whittaker song, "The Last Farewell"?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, kasey, you spilled your guts (and no, I don't think it's weird), now I'll spill mine.

I have a nylon/spandex fetish-love seeing women in PH, shiny, tight clothes, leotards, swimsuits, etc., and love for my W to put one of these items on for sex.

And, I, myself, like to wear men's ballet tights-complete with dance belt underneath!

There, I said it. 

Actually, there's a story behind it: when I worked for a vacation condo company, I was in charge of the prize giveaways, and I had a little schpeel that I had to recite for the drawings. I got so good at it, I would practically sing it, and people said that I would be good as a radio announcer or a motivational speaker. So, this one lady who worked there and I started joking about me singing it opera-style, and she looked me up and down, I guess she was thinking of Shakespeare, and said that I would look good in white tights. 

MAN, WAS I TURNED ON!

Fortunately, my W goes along with it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I must admit, I start laughing out loud when I read this, thinking Oh my this has to be a joke, then the breast feeling comment sent me over the edge. Life is so interesting. It is amazing what turns some on, the inner workings of the mind. I would probably laugh like crazy if my husband said this to me, but I would still have a ball performing MOM for him -breastfeeling and all. I am not judging in any way, just expressing my 1st impression. Never heard of this before, I agree with another poster, anything so long as it does not involve illegal activity, nothing wrong with being out of the box!

I am not sure I have any fetish's -other than I get turned on taking clothes off, I prefer going to bed with at least something on -so he can take it off, I love unbuttoning his shirt & unbottoning his pants teasingly. This is terribly tame & surely no fetish though. I guess I don't have any.


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros (Jun 16, 2011)

Admittedly I have never heard of this fetish. I have a fetish, albeit a more common one, my female is okay with it. Yours will probably be surprised at the least. Tread with caution on this one.

--
Gloria in excelsis Deo, et in terra pax hominibus bonae voluntatis


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's true that there is noting wrong with having a fetish but I think it is disingenuous to consider a partner who is not willing to engage in a fetish as narrow minded. If having a fetish is natural not wanting to engage in one is equaly natural and normal. 

Secondly, since this is so important to you and I think it is uncommon ? you and your wife may be incompatible sexually. Do you think you could stay in the relationship if she can not meet this need? If not I think you have to plan what you will do. I think you are doing the smart think by asking for advice and the suggestion and sharing has been good. 

Can I ask what is a fetish and what is a desire for some sexually like anal sex? Is it any different is it differnt in terms of the ability to not have it and if so why. I'm surprised that I really like anal sex. When my husband wanted to try it I thought it was disgusting and perverted. I did not say that. Now I crave it and like it when he tell me he is going to do with out asking. Is that a fetish. 

I have a concern though, depending on her expectations and ideas about masculinity, she may change her view of you and her attitude. Is she kinky and willing to try risky things like sex outside or in a bathroom at a club or is she inhibited. 

The suggestion about dressing up for halloween and gauging her response is excellent. If she seems to think it's fun then you can ask her to treart you like a baby. Then go slowly from there. You can find just about anything online so maybe googling "how to introduce wife to fetish" will offer some useful clues. I think it's important to keep as open a mind towards wheather she wants to participate as you would like to have from her. I think it would work better to Try not to judge her so she won't judge you. If you are open you may gain some headway even after an initial refusal. 

I hope it works out and that you can both be happy. You may have to compromise BTW. For instance she may not want to actually do # 2 in the diaper. Would you be happy with that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros (Jun 16, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> is it wrong that i laughed and rolled my eyes upon reading 'my female' lol sorry it just sounded so Me Tarzan,You Jane


OT
I sometimes jokingly talk to her in this manner as it asserts slight dominance which I believe a man shoud have in a relationship. "Less talk and more work, female. Obey your man!" She complies. 

--
Gloria in excelsis Deo, et in terra pax hominibus bonae voluntatis


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^ yeah love it ^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Prometheus Pyrphoros said:


> OT--
> Gloria in excelsis Deo, et in terra pax hominibus bonae voluntatis


The first part comes from a Catholic mass but I have a feeing that it ends with something that a priest might think but not dare say, what is the translation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Glory to God in the highest,
and on earth peace to people of good will.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Prometheus Pyrphoros said:


> OT
> I sometimes jokingly talk to her in this manner as it asserts slight dominance which I believe a man shoud have in a relationship. "Less talk and more work, female. Obey your man!" She complies.
> 
> --
> Gloria in excelsis Deo, et in terra pax hominibus bonae voluntatis


I'm glad my H doesn't talk to me like this! I may be okay with some domination in the bedroom, but outside of it - no way. I would likely punch him if he called me "his female", and wouldn't be very likely to "obey" anything. To each his own.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

F-102 said:


> Okay, kasey, you spilled your guts (and no, I don't think it's weird), now I'll spill mine.
> 
> I have a nylon/spandex fetish-love seeing women in PH, shiny, tight clothes, leotards, swimsuits, etc., and love for my W to put one of these items on for sex.
> 
> ...


I found out by accident, due to photo's he had downloaded, because he NEVER told me that my husband LOVES latex on women. 

Bustiers and latex shorts.

So...after I heal from my tummy tuck surgery - I'm going to find the raunchiest, tightest bustier and latex shorts outfit I can - that will surely "increase" his sex drive!

I have to admit that putting on and seeing my husband in my lace panties was a turn-on. :smthumbup:

We all have our buttons!


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

maaz3231 said:


> No fetishes are wrong unless they involve illegal activity.


And sometimes not even then.  The standard should be harm to another.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My fetish is sex in public. So.....errmm.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My car, church parking lot, Sunday morning. Light outside. To this day I don't know how we didn't get arrested. Before we were married my wife and I had public sex all the time. Not just outdoor sex, but public sex. As in people strolling by. Or in the restaurant. Or in the bed with her roommate snoring in the bed next to us. It was more of a wicked compulsion than a fetish. I suppose if we put on Star Trek uniforms it would be a fetish?


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Tried to get my husband to go for it on the hospital bed when he had to go the ER awhile back. Didn't go down well...he was not thrilled by the idea in the slightest, terrified a nurse would walk in. Maybe someday I'll talk him into it  Don't think I'd classify it as a fetish for myself, though. I just like to shake things up a bit


----------



## finwizard (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a fetish for tall women and height comparison.Unless I see it I dont get the erection....Its so difficult to get erection without that even though my GF is very attractive...Please suggest ways to cure it........


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Get her to wear heels?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

> I have a concern though, depending on her expectations and ideas about masculinity, she may change her view of you and her attitude. Is she kinky and willing to try risky things like sex outside or in a bathroom at a club or is she inhibited.


It wouldn't work for me, it would be a turn off. I've nothing against fetishes or anything else that is legal and safe and makes two people happy in the bedroom but if I got married and the guy whips out a diaper afterwards for a weekend of me playing mommy...I'm running away screaming.

The latex thing is something I could live with as it wouldn't make me feel as if I had to take on an entire role but anything that plays with gender roles (like he wants to be the one wearing the latex corset) and I'm running. Same thing with being OK with sexual foreplay with breastfeeding when the boobs were filled as it was pretty much inevitable. Still, clearly defined masculine/feminine adult roles make me better able to enjoy sex in regards to a lifetime partnership.

I think that's what it comes down to. You may have to face that since you waited till after the wedding the two of you are not sexually compatible and eventually will split if you need to fulfill your fantasy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sure it won't (it SHOULDN'T anyway) hurt for him to tell her however. The missus told me of her fantasy of driving something up my exit hole but I haven't run off yet (unless she DOES it... then >.>)

Besides, he may be surprised! And if she doesn't like it, then hell, there's always the chance to play "superior officer"! =) Plenty of fun, for now at least...


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

e.p. said:


> Yes, yes, yes!!! I made a point of enjoying my wifes' lactating breasts. Wish I could have kept her lactating  ...
> 
> One evening we had a night out alone, no babies... we did it doggy-style while I milked her... She has long remembered that as being one of the hottest experiences she's ever had.
> 
> ...


Wow..wow..that is hot. I wish I would have done that with my husband....


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I have nothing against fetishes either, but feel they should be discussed before marriage, especially if you feel you cannot be full filled without it.

I would not react well in all honesty. It would not be something I could ever ever engage in, the thought of it turns me off so much.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

That is tough....I would be initially turned off if my husband said that this was his fantasy. Maybe in time I could work with it, but not sure. I have one fetish I won't tell him about, which is more a curiosity but not something I HAVE to engage in....because I'm not sure he could handle it.

My question about fetishes is this - do you engage in them to get turned on or do you actually have sex while doing them? I've never understood that, especially with stuff like the diaper thing and bondage, etc. Do you have an orgasm or is it just about being in an aroused state? Maybe this is obvious, but I've always wondered about the details!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I think if you've managed to keep it suppressed this long, when you spring it on your partner he or she is probably going to either irritated or horrified.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> Yeah...Louboutin makes some SERIOUS platforms that will jack a gal up at least 6 inches


Now your talking Baby!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.stylelist.com/blog/media/2008/10/christian-louboutin-very-croise-platform-pump-5.5-heel,-$835.jpg
5-1/2"

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_...W0M/s640/Christian-Louboutin-Boulima copy.jpg
6" They make me sweat.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with fetishes! However I'll be honest, the baby/nappy thing would not be something I'd willingly participate in. I'd like to think of myself as open-minded but this would be a turn off for me. Everyone's different though and she might respond positively!

Have you tried easing her into the idea? Such as wanting to be spanked and scolded to see how she reacts to that first?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

http://images.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mx/BGX082A_mx.jpg
These are my most treasured pair...classic.



http://images.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mx/BGX0NW2_mx.jpg

These are just amazing with a sun dress
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Okay, kasey, you spilled your guts (and no, I don't think it's weird), now I'll spill mine.
> 
> I have a nylon/spandex fetish-love seeing women in PH, shiny, tight clothes, leotards, swimsuits, etc., and love for my W to put one of these items on for sex.
> 
> ...


I won't share my fetish but this is great! I think reading this might have triggered something in me lol. I'm loving the louboutin references too!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> http://images.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mx/BGX082A_mx.jpg
> These are my most treasured pair...classic.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Especially your most treasured pair. :smthumbup:


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> http://images.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mx/BGX082A_mx.jpg
> These are my most treasured pair...classic.
> 
> 
> ...


Very hot. Heels have always turned me on.
I like your taste!!:smthumbup:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanx, heartsbreaking.

I fantasize about going out with the W, and as we're going home, she says: "When we get home, get into your tights".

Of course, I'd probably blow my load right there in the car!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You shouldn't be typing in the car.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> That is tough....I would be initially turned off if my husband said that this was his fantasy. Maybe in time I could work with it, but not sure. I have one fetish I won't tell him about, which is more a curiosity but not something I HAVE to engage in....because I'm not sure he could handle it.
> 
> My question about fetishes is this - do you engage in them to get turned on or do you actually have sex while doing them? I've never understood that, especially with stuff like the diaper thing and bondage, etc. Do you have an orgasm or is it just about being in an aroused state? Maybe this is obvious, but I've always wondered about the details!


I guess it would depend on the fettish? as for the op's fettish I could not engage in sex afterwards..my brain just would not even turn on by it. Although I may comply for amusement values and a good chuckle..which is probably why its good I've never encountered said fettish.

Any of my fettishes require sex. I can not even explain the level of dis-satisfaction i would get it if there was no sex involved. it'd completely void the fettish.

But, then you get things like fettishes for having your balls stepped on in stillettos..catheter fettishes..Looners, who actually enjoy balloons (so presumably no sex, unless its with the balloon) there's tons of them. 

it depends on the fettish and what you're into, fettishes are personal and very dependent on the individual.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> You shouldn't be typing in the car.


:lol:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Oooohhhh...this is gettin' good!


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

Fordsvt said:


> Very hot. Heels have always turned me on.
> I like your taste!!:smthumbup:


high heels don't do a thing for me, but to each their own.. guess I'm a not a foot guy, with or with out heels....

to me, her wearing a comfortable pair of tennis shoes that support/balance her just makes more sense.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Wait until Halloween and see how it goes over when you have a baby costume. You can ask her to help you with your diaper...
> 
> Anyway, at least Halloween gives us half a chance to bring out our fantasies....
> 
> Around our town the adults go trick or treating with the kids and to community events, it is frowned upon to not wear costumes that show your alter-ego from your usual presentation.


:iagree: might be a way to break the ice.. gauge her interest or disgust with the idea... and/or get her to talk about some of her fantasies, and if she has some that might be a little bizarre, it might be a time to try to one up her.... and bring it up then.... 

or next time you or she is sick and "babying one or the other" comes up... tell her, she can mother you anytime


----------



## Pixie (Jan 28, 2012)

Laurae1967 said:


> That is tough....I would be initially turned off if my husband said that this was his fantasy. Maybe in time I could work with it, but not sure. I have one fetish I won't tell him about, which is more a curiosity but not something I HAVE to engage in....because I'm not sure he could handle it.
> 
> My question about fetishes is this - do you engage in them to get turned on or do you actually have sex while doing them? I've never understood that, especially with stuff like the diaper thing and bondage, etc. Do you have an orgasm or is it just about being in an aroused state? Maybe this is obvious, but I've always wondered about the details!


Love your question! From what I have learned & experienced (I work in sex industry & have a multi fetish partner) about fetishes is this: at some point in adolescence, a situation, person, place or thing or a combination of such, that leads to sexual arousal; becomes a sexual stimulant in later life.... If the arousal lead to orgasm.. It could be then deemed a fetish.... This I read in a psychological book, can't remember which, sorry.... However, lol.... Through experience both in my working life and more so my private life.... I am not so sure I agree with the orgasm part of this statement... Due to knowing people who remember their first encounter or experience and they being too young to experience ejaculation or orgasm...as we recognize it as adults anyway.. My guy has lots & lots of fetishes, some of which I love, some of which I don't... That's ok, they are his, not mine.... Mostly he is aroused & excited, but it doesn't necessarily have to lead to sex or masturbation... But if if all 'comes' together at the same time..... Awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pixie (Jan 28, 2012)

kaseyrawr said:


> Hi all, I have a somewhat embarrassing problem.
> 
> I've been married for several months now to my gorgeous bride. I couldn't love her more and I love our life together.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pixie (Jan 28, 2012)

It is most certainly not pathetic or freakish... And is indeed more common than you probably think. Talk openly with your wife, she may have a few of her own fetishes & be feeling just as nervous as you about sharing them... Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## col (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Kasey!

I dunno if you still care about this thread seeing as it's OLD, but I can relate to a lot of your feelings.  

You're what's known as an AB/DL. That's an Adult Baby or Diaper Lover. 

Is there any way I can send you a private message?


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

kaseyrawr said:


> Hi all, I have a somewhat embarrassing problem.
> 
> I've been married for several months now to my gorgeous bride. I couldn't love her more and I love our life together.
> 
> ...



You should have told her of this fantasy beforehand and let her decide whether it's something she's ok with. Some women are ok with it and some are disgusted by it.

All you can do now is be completely honest with her. Then take it from there. 
.


----------

